# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box [BEST] NK2 v1.15 - Nokia 1 Plus support

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box [BEST] NK2 v1.15 - Nokia 1 Plus support* 
Nokia 1+ (ANTMAN) supported ( TA-1111, TA-1123, TA-1127, TA-1130 ) 
 - Identify
 - Reset Settings / Format FS / Reset FRP 
 - Firmware Flashing  
 Other
 - FlashLoader datbase updated
 - Some bugfixes and changes    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 14 years (2005 - 2019) updates and support as nobody else !*

----------


## bidani

شكرا نتمى لكم التوفيق

----------


## geomac

شكرا جزيلا و نتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## Zbarhoumi

شكرا جزيلا واصل

----------


## helooo1

شكرا نتمى لكم التوفيق      **

----------


## Boulaaouan

مششششكور يااخخي

----------

